# Left handed shooter question



## Nats2Bucks (Oct 8, 2013)

Hey guys, I've posted in the Fishing Reports section before but never over here in the shooters section. I shoot long guns left handed. Growing up my shotgun ejected left, and the rare times I shot a right ejector it was a pump and I took it off of my shoulder to chamber. Are any of you guys left shooters that have shot a right ejecting auto loader or pump? If so, did you have any problems with shells ejecting into you, or would they clear you? I'm looking to buy a used shotgun because my dad sold my gun when I want to college. That's a long story for another day smh. I've been struggling to find a lefty gun In The range I want to pay and am considering a right handed gun. Any ideas and thoughts would appreciated. Thanks guys


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Hold off on buying a right handed shotgun and wait for the left handed gun. The lefty shooter gets burnt powder in their eyes when the shell ejects on a right handed gun.Unless you take a pump gun off the shoulder to reload it is not practical to shoot a right handed gun. Watch for a Used BPS or Ithica 37 and be happy a lot longer.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

As a lefty who shot a lot of pumps and semi-auto's that were right handed, the biggest thing was to wear eye protection. Every once in a while you'll get some power or residue that comes out. Never had a problems with the shells clearing. Right handed safety's were a pain! I agree with holding off until you find a lefty. I ended up going to a o/u.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Are you left handed or Left eyed or both? If your left eye is dominant I'd try to find the left handed gun. If your right eye is dominant you need to learn to shoot right handed.


----------



## Slatebar (Apr 9, 2011)

I am Left Eyed (right handed but shoot left hand , both guns and bows) and I will bet you will never be hit in the face by ejected brass from a right handed shotgun or rifle.. I have been shooting the best part of 69 years and don't remember ever being hit in face from a simiauto or pump firearm.. Now a 45 or 9mm pistol is a totally different animal. Had a lot of 45 & 9mm brass down the front of my shirt...


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

I agree with Fishingisfun...get an Ithaca Model 37 pump. It ejects and loads from the bottom. I'm left handed too. It's what I use for a deer gun. The left hand safe is very easy to install yourself.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

I am right handed but for some strange reason I've always shot left handed. when I started shooting a bow I shot right handed and had no problems. but a few yrs later I decided to switch to a left handed bow. I shot it ok but I liked pulling the bow back with my right arm. so if I was still able to hunt with a compound bow I would be shooting it right handed.

now back on point I can shoot right handed but it just don't feel right. when I went through marine corps boot camp they wanted me to shoot right handed but they ended up letting me shoot left handed. I shot the m-14 in boot camp and then the m-16 after boot camp. I never had a problem with the brass hitting me.

I've owned a few shotguns and never had any problems. my favorite was the Remington 1100. but I've owed and old savage and a few mossbergs pumps and auto,s and I've never had a problem with any of them. I even owned a Remington 870 pump so I have tried many guns and have shot many more and never had a problem with the brass hitting me. and I've never had any powder burns shooting left handed not even with my muzzleloaders and I have shot about a dozen different models. my first ml was a cva kit gun then a cva double barrel then I went to the inline ones. I've owned bolt action guns but have 2 break down guns now. I've been shooting a t/c encore. my brother bought me a new cva accura v2 with the thumb hole stock. I've still got to get out and shoot it.

so I say just find a right hand gun you like and buy it. I always liked shooting right hand guns. just pick one with the safety on the trigger guard where you can turn it off or on without much trouble or one with the safety in the back of the gun where you use your thumb to put the safety off and on. this is just my opinion for what its worth.
sherman


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

I'm right handed but shoot left hand both gun and bow.(left eye dominant) I've shot many auto's over the years and can't remember ever having a problem with ejected shells or the powder. If you find a good deal on a right handed gun I wouldn't hesitate to buy it.


----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

Im lefthanded and have never had a problem shooting right handed guns. Pumps or autos niether give me a problem. You can get shotguns that eject out the bottom (ithica) but its never been a problem for me. I dont even think ive been hit with the empty shell before.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

I'm lefty and have had to shoot right handed guns all my life never had issues


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

Lefty w/ a right eject Mossberg. No issues. As mentioned earlier, if you are concerned, get one that ejects brass down at your feet. Ithaca and I think Remington make shotties like that.


----------



## FAB (May 26, 2013)

No problems here either 60 plus years of Auto and pump both shotgun and center fire rifle. You'll get used to the safety and the action real quick.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

I shoot left handed and use a 1100 Remington and an 870 never had any problems as far as the safety goes I put my trigger finger on the trigger and wrap my middle around the trigger guard and put it on the safety button works for me never any problem getting a quick shot off


----------



## Nats2Bucks (Oct 8, 2013)

Really thinking about, I was concerned about something getting in my eye and powder is a lot more likely than brass. I didn't realize there were this many people that shot like me (rightys that shoot lefty). I played a lot of baseball and ended up with a dominant left eye and I can hold my gun much more steady with my right hand. That bottom ejecting Ithaca sounds pretty cool. If I find a 870 that's not an express, an 887, or a Weatherby PA-09 upland for a GREAT price, I'll snag it regardless of RH or LH, but barring that I'll go with a lefty gun or Ithaca. If there's anyone in the Columbus area who knows where I could find some place to test fire an Ithaca, please let me know. THANKS, you guys are awesome. Ive seen Nothing but good guys since I got on here.


----------



## mudkings (May 11, 2010)

If im not mistaken I think the browning bps ejects out the bottom too. Id have to look it up and find out. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

I have a banellie super black eagle in left handed I do not need. bruce


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

The other advantage with the Ithaca bottom eject is that dirt, weeds, burrs and other crud doesn't get in the action like you see with side load/eject.


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

I am right handed and have always shot left handed guns and bows. I use Browning shotguns and lefty Browning bolt rifles. The only right hand gun I ever had a problem with was my M-16 in the Army. The hot brass would graze my neck and burn the crap out of me, leaving red burn marks. They had an add on deflector sometimes at the range that clipped onto the weapon and stopped this from happening, but most of the time nobody cared enough to keep them around. My only problem with right hand guns is the safety. Look for a shotgun with a top tang safety like a Mossberg or Browning. I have both in right hand and have no trouble with either. The Browning is also a bottom eject pump and is the best shotgun I've ever used.


----------

